# Advice needed for re-homing Orange Baboon Tarantula



## UKDM (Nov 23, 2010)

I have recently acquired a 2 year old female OBT. She is in a suitable glass case at the moment with a self constructed trapdoor with web funnelling throughout. 

While she is only small and her home is adequate for the time being, i'd like to move her into a bigger faunarium so she can grow to full size comfortably. 

I'm aware these guys are known as the "speed demons" and i've already witnessed how amazingly quick she can move so I'm starting to think it's going to be almost impossible to move her into a new home without getting bit and/or her escaping. 

Can anyone offer any advice or hints/tips on how to get this angry little thing moved from one place to another safely?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Stand new tank and old tank in bathtub with plug in, use long tongs to take out decor and webbing BE CAREFUL, the spid will either 

A- charge out, if so wait til it stops and tub it quick and into new house. Sorted 

B- throw itself on its back and have a wobbler, in which case tub it and put into new house sorted


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

UKDM said:


> I have recently acquired a 2 year old female OBT. She is in a suitable glass case at the moment with a self constructed trapdoor with web funnelling throughout.
> 
> While she is only small and her home is adequate for the time being, i'd like to move her into a bigger faunarium so she can grow to full size comfortably.
> 
> ...


Yeah! Ask somebody else to do it!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

bathroom in the bath, make sure there's no escape routes out of the room. Put the two homes side by side. Catch-cup at the ready try to coax her in the direction of the new home.....

or - half a pop bottle in the old home, try and get her into it (no easy task sometimes) and block the end once she's in there.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

these might help


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It's all happening with obts at the minute eh lmao.


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*fish nets*

i use meduim fish nets two of them first one straight over her and then slide the second under lift together and transfer to new set up easy as that just dont drop the second net :gasp:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Have clean pants ready for after and a home big enough for life so you only have to do it once. In garden on grass is good it slows them down if they try to do a runner or they just hunker down ready to fight


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

oliwilliams said:


> Have clean pants ready for after and a home big enough for life so you only have to do it once. In garden on grass is good it slows them down if they try to do a runner or they just hunker down ready to fight


Although your advice is always good I always dread going on a thread when you've left a comment as your avatar is really disturbing....


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Although your advice is always good I always dread going on a thread when you've left a comment as your avatar is really disturbing....


Ha ha I think I look quite handsome although my Facebook friends mostly agree with you.
Would like to add that it was cold that day


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Stand new tank and old tank in bathtub with plug in, use long tongs to take out decor and webbing BE CAREFUL, the spid will either
> 
> A- charge out, if so wait til it stops and tub it quick and into new house. Sorted
> 
> B- throw itself on its back and have a wobbler, in which case tub it and put into new house sorted


Like above except put the tanks side by side & put a few inches of water in the bath so if she does do a runner, shes only got her other tank to go in to.
People suggest the bath because true spids cant climb the sides but that wont slow baboons at all. Water does......


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

spidersnake said:


> Like above except put the tanks side by side & put a few inches of water in the bath so if she does do a runner, shes only got her other tank to go in to.
> People suggest the bath because true spids cant climb the sides but that wont slow baboons at all. Water does......


Why not wear a full suit of armour with a fully armed S.W.A.T team standing by just in case the big nasty spider nearly gets you :lol2:

FFS !!!

It is a spider. 

Thats it. 

Nothing more. 

Moving ANY spider is all about being prepared. 

Its not rocket science. 

THINK about what you want to do and what the spider is likely to do.

It is predictable.

Its not exactly hard to outsmart a spider is it ?!




PS. . . I've got to tub up a MM OBT in the morning. I'll time myself but I dont expect it to take more than 3-4 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

No need to go OTT, this person is obviously new to old worlds & is intelligent enough to know OBT bites are likely to put you in hospital for a few days.
Had you considered the OP might have young children or pets?
Had you considered they might be caring for disabled or sick relatives?
& spids are far from predictable especially 1's that you havnt had for long.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Firstly, the reason why people suggest the bath is that if the spider does happen to bolt it gives you a little more time to compose yourself before recapturing with no obstruction and if it does leggit from the bath a bathroom is normally one of the less cluttered rooms so less places to hide.

Secondly, the bite of P.murinus isn't 'likely' to put anyone in hospital, but there is a 'slight' possibility.

Next,


> Had you considered the OP might have young children or pets?
> Had you considered they might be caring for disabled or sick relatives?


if this was what the OP is worried about then maybe P.murinus wasn't the best choice?

Mostly this species will hide, after that it will go into threat posture and stand its ground, at that point it's easy to deal with, cover it with half a 2 litre pop bottle, slide something underneath and then move it over.
Where you do it is up to you, my first choice is the middle of the lawn, second is the bathroom.

how to re-house


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> I've got to tub up a MM OBT in the morning. I'll time myself but I dont expect it to take more than 3-4 minutes from start to finish.



Moved the MM OBT this morning using a cut down coke bottle and a plastic chop stick. 
From opening the top of its tub to shutting the deli pot . . . . Timed by stopwatch . . . 76 seconds.
Like I said, OBT's are predictable and are no worse to move than any other arborial and are easier to move than some terrestrials


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Like Steve says - in the middle of the lawn. Just open the tank and encourage her out with long tongs. You'll have plenty of space and time to pop a cricket tub over the top of her and slide the lid underneath, there is nowhere to hide. She's all ready then for you to just put the tub into the new tank and release the lid.


----------



## Andy cap (Jul 13, 2011)

like most people have said id go with the bath. Apart from that just be confident and give the t the respect it deserves and you will be fine. If it moves like lightning dont panic. Stay cool and you cant go wrong :2thumb:


----------



## UKDM (Nov 23, 2010)

Cheers guys, the bathtub option sounds the best. What would be the best way to get her out of her little burrow. I can't breathe near her without her doing a runner to the deep dark reaches of her burrow!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

just poke a chopstick down into the back of the burrow and she'll come barrelling out. If you time it well you could have the pop bottle over the mouth of the burrow ready for her to run into.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> just poke a chopstick down into the back of the burrow and she'll come barrelling out. If you time it well you could have the pop bottle over the mouth of the burrow ready for her to run into.



EXACTLY ! ! ! ! ! 

OBT's will always run UPWARDS (99% of the time) which will be into the cutdown bottle, then just block the end off with a card and job done.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

the thought of it is always worse than the reality, once it's done you'll wonder what you were worrying about


----------



## UKDM (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah that's exactly it. it's the first invert i've had and it was given free to me from the tattooist at our studio so I'm obviously over thinking it but i think i have the general gist now. 

I don't mind wrestling with my alligator snapping turtle to give his shell a good scrubbing but the thought of moving a little orange thing with 8 legs is leaving me a bit clueless!

cheers for the help guys.


----------



## UKDM (Nov 23, 2010)

another quick question while I'm here. I've bought all my new kit for her new home. hydrometer, peat/vermiculite mixed substrate, water dish blah blah blah. is there an effective way of getting her to build her burrow at the side of the tank so I can see inside it? she's done that at the moment but she's webbed the hell out of it!

short of putting bricks (or solid objects) in there so she can't dig, im sure theres an easier way i'm just completely overlooking.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

it will make a maze and decide wherever it wants to be when it wants to be there.

PS, throw the hygrometer in with something else, it should be dry in there and ambient humidity is sufficient


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> PS, throw the hygrometer in with something else,


Yep, like the rubbish in the bin :2thumb:


----------

